# Breeders in Europe



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been thinking that Jinxy might like a little brother/sister to play with.  So I want to get a puppy in a year or so. I would like to get one from a good breeder and I wonder if any of you can guide me.  Do you know any good breeders in Europe?


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I can make for you a list of very good breeders in Russia if you want, with sites.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks everestgirl that would be great! Please pm me the list


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

There are loads of really good breeders in Europe and I can tell you at least 3 just from the top of my head. It all depends on what you're looking for, how much you're prepared to pay and where in Europe you live. The best place to look for breeders is in Scandinavian Countries and Italy.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Sure
here is it
I will post here a couple, but if it's not enouf i can send you much more on the PM

http://dog077.ru/massar_en/Main.html
This one is from Moscow
He have some very good quality chis imho.
But it's not going to be cheap...
I think no less than 2000$ for good puppy and maybe much more...
(pet quality he sells much much much cheaper).

http://www.chihuahua.ru/
Her chis doesn’t looks so good on the pics, but it's just a bad pics, she is also a very good breeder that sells many puppy’s to different countries and very active on show ring.

I will keep the list now, just need to search the urls.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Some more:

http://www.chihua.ru/ (she has gorgeous longhair male stud)

http://www.chihuahua-msk.ru/English/

http://www.chihua-yanger.narod.ru/ 
http://www.chihuahua-spb.narod.ru/
(those 2 very slow sites, but i heard from many people that they are very good , honest persons).

http://www.chihuahuadog.ru/ENGLISH/home.htm

http://www.chihuahua-spitz.ru/

http://nasvit.com/

http://komeldogs.ru/?lang=eng

http://www.belissimo-bravo.ru/glavENG.html

Some better than other of course, but overall they all good breeders.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Also , I wanna add that Chihuahua “word champion” it’s a chi from Russia.
But the kennel site is offline now…

This is 2 Italian kennels, they both have great chis, and i think very famous in all Europe.

http://www.chihuahua.it/1 pagina Inglese.htm

http://www.mistymeadowschis.com/

But remember, if you want a good quality show chi, it will cost a lot,
But all those kennels also have a “pet quality” puppy’s time to time, on much lower price.

Good luck!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Than you very much! I did know about the misty meadows. I 'll check them all out.


----------

